# Help, Gizmo is marking inside



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Gizmo is 7 months old now and he has started marking on his bed, and my moms furniture etc. Should I get him fixed? What do I do to stop this?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom_@Oct 29 2004, 07:35 AM
> *Gizmo is 7 months old now and he has started marking on his bed, and my moms furniture etc.  Should I get him fixed?  What do I do to stop this?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Begin with neutering (remember it's not going to correct it right away, give it some time after the procedure).

If that doesn't work, then reinforce training. However, it's best to fix the known cause, which is to neuter Gizmo 

Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Uh, oh, you've waited too long to get him fixed if he has started marking. The goal is to have him neutered BEFORE he starts any of that behavior because it can be a very difficult, even impossible, habit to break. Most vets recommend neutering at 6 months or even earlier, depending on the dog's size.

Definately call your vet and get him neutered asap and pray that it works. If not, I know many male Maltese owners who keep their dogs in belly bands 24/7 because of marking and swear it's saved their sanity.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is marking??????


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It's when they raise their leg up to pee ON something.

I had the same issue with Cloud. I nuetered him a wee bit too late. I really don't think your baby thinks that marking is the same as pottying. With my baby, I didn't punish him nor did I bother taking him outside after he did it. I was in such shock when he first did it. There was this white bag right next to me and he got in between me and the bag, raised his leg, and marking he went. At that time he was trained indoors and the pad was RIGHT THERE! I just watched with my eyes and mouth wide open! Cloud liked to mark on white stuff. 

He's neutered now and he doesnt mark inside the house at all(I bet he will now since I said this), but he still marks stuff outside, like the trees.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks! I know I wiatied a bit long but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I'll make an appointment right away.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You're right, it has nothing to do with potty training. It's an instinctual behavior for males to "mark" their territory which signals other dogs that he "owns" that tree, etc. Unfortunately it's more of a problem in little dogs who see our houses as their territories, too!

I've heard the most success stories from those who get their males neutered young, before they even start mark. Once the behavior is established, it's harder to break. It's hard to fight instinct. I know Malt owners who have had male dogs for years that never marked and suddenly start when a new dog is brought into the house, the old "this is my territory" thing.

As I say, many owners of male Maltese have to use belly bands:

http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesmisc.html


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

the only time maxi picks his leg up and its not even fully up is outside
i had him neutered as soon as he turned 6 months and thank god i would have a breakdown if he was peeing on my walls go do it right away


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

He has *just* started doing it, so maybe I am still catching it early enough. His appointment is this coming Thursday. Wish me luck! My mom is the kind that thinks you should rub their nose in it and smack them, so if I am at her house she does that. I don't want to have to do that. It'll just make him afraid of me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie didnt get neutered until over 1yr old... he did the marking thing too and humping like crazy! He stopped the humping.. do u think its too late for him to stop marking?







He only seems to do it when i'm not looking. Hes sinky!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 29 2004, 11:37 AM
> *As I say, many owners of male Maltese have to use belly bands:
> 
> http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesmisc.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13888*


[/QUOTE]

How does this work now..?? Is there a pad you put in the belly band? or do they pee right on the material?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

my maxi hasnt stopped the humping he tries it every night while i am on the phone and he is nasty about it too , i say to him maxi thats no way to treat a ladie you will never meet anyone that way







but really i mean he hasnt really let up i was thinking about do you think they got it all out whatever it is that is supposed to stop them from humping


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley does the humping thing on my arm sometimes..it disgusts me...








I have only seen him lift his leg once..and that was when he was only part way in his pee box...hopefully since he never started and is now fixed...he won't ever...we'll see.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can put a little mini pad inside the belly bands to absorb the urine. As I said, I know people who absolutely swear by belly bands for their male dogs. A lot of male dogs end up in rescue because of marking issues and go to their forever homes with belly bands.

Of course, your best bet is to get your pup neutered before he starts hiking his leg and marking, but even that's not a guarentee. They can even learn the behavior from other male dogs.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so irritated because Tuffy NEVER hiked his leg or attempted to mark on anything until AFTER he got neutered! I was just totally shocked that when he did it the first time at my grandmother's house! I really had thought that getting him neutered would quell the urge, but apparently he is still very manly even after getting neutered.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does your Grandmother have a dog herself? If he smelled the other dog, that may have prompted him to mark. That is a perfect example of when a belly band would come in handy since I'm sure Toby isn't a very welcome guest if he marks all over!

It is male dog behavior and unfortunately neutering may or may not prevent it. Just like a neutered male dog around a female in heat will act just like an unneutered male dog, try to mount the female, etc.

Marking seems to be a big problem with male Maltese. Just about everyone I know who got a male seems to have a problem with some degree of marking. My neighbors got rid of their first Maltese at age 1&1/2 for that reason, then went out and got another male puppy! They just had him neutered a few days ago at only 4 months, hoping that will prevent it. I hope it does for the puppy's sake, but there is no guarentee. I am still trying to figure out why they didn't get a female.......


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 1 2004, 12:48 PM
> *Does your Grandmother have a dog herself? If he smelled the other dog, that may have prompted him to mark. That is a perfect example of when a belly band would come in handy since I'm sure Toby isn't a very welcome guest if he marks all over!
> 
> It is male dog behavior and unfortunately neutering may or may not prevent it. Just like a neutered male dog around a female in heat will act just like an unneutered male dog, try to mount the female, etc.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She has two dogs, one of them a male so I'm sure that's what stirred the inner male in him :lol: It wasn't a big deal to my grandmother.. she's used to accidents. I ended up having him leashed to me for a while and everytime he started to lift his leg I gave him a stern warning and after a while he just quit completely. It's just so weird to me that he started doing it after he got neutered but not before.. especially since we had been to my grandmother's house on two previous occasions without an incident. I just have to keep an eye on him now whenever we are in someone else's house, but it's hardly something I get upset about. Btw, his name is Tuffy not Toby.. though Toby is very very adorable ^_^


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Well tomorrow's the day. Gizmo is being "snipped". So why do I feel so guilty. I don't want my baby to have any pain or anything and he hates being away from his mommy (he particularly hates the vet). *sigh*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It will be ok.
Brinkley bounced back just fine!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom_@Nov 3 2004, 01:31 PM
> *Well tomorrow's the day.  Gizmo is being "snipped".  So why do I feel so guilty.  I don't want my baby to have any pain or anything and he hates being away from his mommy (he particularly hates the vet).  *sigh*
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We feel your pain. Don't feel guilty. They should give you pain meds. I think he'll be more in a daze than in pain. I think a couple of times ButterCloud yelped a little because I touched it. But he didn't seem like he was in pain. Just High.

This thread might help some:  Question about after getting spayed, Did your Maltese stay OVERNIGHT???? This will tell you about my issues when Cloud was nuetered. Feel better knowing your situation will be better since you don't have a girl baby too! GOOD LUCK AND LOTS OF





















FOR GIZMO







.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I ordered belly bands yesterday!!







They better work!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 4 2004, 08:57 AM
> *I ordered belly bands yesterday!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so cheap, I would have wrapped a scarf around Cloud instead! HAHAHAHAHA I'm kidding, I didn't do that! LOL. I would have used a long sock because it's cheaper.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 4 2004, 11:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so cheap, I would have wrapped a scarf around Cloud instead! HAHAHAHAHA I'm kidding, I didn't do that! LOL. I would have used a long sock because it's cheaper.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14824
[/B][/QUOTE]
awwwwwww.... lol


----------

